# DASH CAM NOT RECOGNIZED IN WIN 7



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

HI Guys
I have just bought a VICO MARCUS 5 dash cam which is not being recognized in my desktop but working OK in the laptop.

The same disk was used on both computers which is Win 7 home premium service pack 1, first of all both computers did not recognize the dash cam but after trolling the internet a suggestion was plug in dash cam first before turning computer on and it worked fine on the laptop but still not working on the desktop.

I have gone into device manager and all usb drivers are installed ok I have also gone in and done add a device but still the same problem it does not add the dash cam.

Any help would be appreciated because it is beginning to annoy now.

Cheers
Norman


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi are you plugging it in the front or rear ports, I would suggest the rear as they have better power.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi
Tried back and front I have 4 on the back and 2 on the front still the same,
front ones are USB 1 and back ones are USB 2


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers and software and starting fresh. It occurs to me, you have not mentioned what operating system the dash cam system is meant to work with.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi
Dash cam works with Win 7, there is no software required for the dash cam it just detects it as a drive the same as a disk reader does,

As I said the laptop is exactly the same setup as the desktop because I bought the Win 7 disk to put on both computers after Microsoft stopped supporting Win XP


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Right, maybe a reset of the usb would get it working USB Driver Reset and USB Ports Power State Reset - Sysnative Forums


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Right thanks for that,about to go out shortly so will do it when I get time I will let you know the results as soon as completed


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Take your time no rush here.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just started.
The part SHOW HIDDEN DEVICES does nothing because it is not a hidden device also tried part 2 which says find the device you are trying to uninstall right click on the device.

But as I said it is not a device I am trying to uninstall because it is not recognized as a device it is looking for a card reader.

This is what the company says about the camera Quote! Marcus 5 can become a card reader when connecting 
With PC by USB cable directly. When connecting PC by 
USB cable, please manually turn on Marcus 5.

I have a mobile phones (2) and they are both recognized with no problem so this is a mystery I think the best thing is just to use it on the laptop because for some reason it is working fine as I said


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the idea here is not so much to uninstall but to reset the usb ports and drivers and see if it will then recognise your camera one way or another.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes I agree with you 100% there is a problem with my usb but due to the fact I can access my files from the dash cam with my laptop I am not happy with messing with my desk-top because it is my main computer and I printed the instructions off and there are six pages,

I have had problems with computers before where I have done a similar sort of reset and caused problems which has messed the computer up big time and I am not competent enough to be happy with all the resets required.

I do appreciate your help but due to the fact that my desk-top is working fine except the dash cam problem I think I will leave things as they are.:whistling:


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Hi Once again.
Just received this email from the company that produces these dash cams.
*

Quote! Dear Norman, 

The reason why when you use mini USB cable connecting PC with Marcus 5 front camera (no need to connect rear camera), Marcus 5 can be card reader is because the amp. Supplied from PC or laptop is lower than 0.6Amp.

With insufficient power supply, Marcus 5 will be able to be turn as card reader and be recognized by PC/laptop.

Sometimes, if the power supply from PC/laptop offer sufficient 1amp, then it’s possible Marcus 5 don’t turn as card reader.

This is not the problem of device or computer. This might be the power amp. Issue or maybe wrong mini USB cable.

Best regards.

視連科客服部

VicoVation Service Team

[email protected]

行動客服專線:0975-023-262

客服專線: 02-2796-5883 轉23

客服專線服務時間: 週一至週五10:00~17:00

例假日除外

So that could be my problem I suppose.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

This is basically what Joe was telling you in Post #2!!

You can also try a SYSTEM RESTORE; rollback your Windows7 on the desktop PC to a time prior to the installation of the dash cam device. Plug in the device and let Plug-and-Play reinstall all the drivers and connect the device. Make sure to plug into USB ports on rear of desktop PC. 

If you would please provide Make/Model of the desktop PC we can then advise you further if that doesn't resolve the problem. 

<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

*No did not work here is the computer information it is a home built one I did a long time ago
*




Performance Information and Tools
More details about my computer
Component Details
ftpcessor AMD Athlon(tm) lI X2 250 Processor 6.5

Subscore Base score
Page I ofl
4.2
GamilE graphics 2M7 Mts Total availablegraphics memory 4.2 Determined by
lowest subscore
Prlmary had disk 880G8 Free (931G8 TotaD 5.9
Windows 7 Home Premium
System
Manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Model M58M-S2P
Total amount of system memory 4.00 GB RAM
System type 64-bit operating system
Number of processor cores 2
Storage
Total size of hard disk(s) 93i. GB
Disk partition (C) 880 GB Free (931 GB Total)
Media drive (DJ CDIDVD
Media drive (E) CD/DVD
Graphics
Display adapter type NVIDIA GeForce 6600
Total available graphics memory 204.7 MB
Dedicated graphics memory 256 MB
Dedicated system memory 0 MB
Shared system memory 179L MB
Display adapter driver version 9.18.13.783
Primary monitor resolution 128AflA24
DirectX version DirectX 9.0 or better
Network
Network Adapter NVIDLA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Notes
The gaming graphics score is based on the primary graphics adapter. If this system has linked or multiple
graphics adapters, some software applications may see additional performance benefits.
Memory (RAM) 4.00 GB
Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 6600


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, there is one very important piece of info missing and that is what power supply you have in the computer. You may need to remove the side of the case, to visually identify it and post the make and model along with the wattage.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting back your Specs! Quite helpful actually.
It's a custom-built and here are the usual suspects to cause this kind of problem:

*1) Failing or failed PSU*; use a Multimeter to check voltages within 10% of label spec or replace with one 50% higher wattage. Check our *RECOMMENDED BUILD LIST* in the Hardware* BUILDING YOUR OWN PC FORUM.*
*2) Failing or failed HDD*; download* SEATOOLS* drive diagnostic from my signature below; run *BOTH *short and long tests. If *SEATOOLS* returns any errors, that drive has failed and must be replaced.
*3) Failed RAM memory stick(s);* download *MEMTEST* from link in my signature below and run each stick individually for a minimum of 8 passes. Then replace *ALL* sticks and rerun *MEMTEST *again for a minimum of 8 passes. If* MEMTEST* returns any errors; 1 or more RAM sticks has failed and must be replaced. Retest 2 sticks at a time; rerun *MEMTEST *8 passes; if any 2 sticks fail; they must be replaced with a matched pair. If you have 3 or 4 sticks; rerun *MEMTEST* again 8 passes; any failures indicates more sticks that have failed and must be replaced. Rerun MEMTEST until you can get no errors returned 8 passes.
*4) Virus damage;* download and scan with *Malwarebytes *from Malwarebytes.org for free. Remove all viruses found and retest dash cam.
*5) Windows instability or corruption*; perform a *WINDOWS RESET OR WINDOWS RECOVERY FROM DISKS OR PARTITION.* Retest dash cam. 

These are the most likely reasons it's failing; if dash cam still fails to work after these tests are run, it's simply *INCOMPATIBLE* with your Gigabyte Motherboard and will never work properly.:facepalm: Either use a different brand cam such as Logitech who do provide Windows7 drivers, or stick to using the device only on your laptop. I've never heard of this brand, so it may be questionable.:uhoh:

Good luck,
<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi 
This is a dash cam that goes into a car for recording what is going on in front and behind it records it on to an sd card of which I have bought the best (CLASS 10)which you can then load on to the computer..

Paid £268.00 so not a load of cheap rubbish if you are not into dash cams you would not have heard of it,what sort of camera do you think I am trying to use.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok lets not get sidetracked BBJ is only going on the brand being unknown to him, the email is a indication of it being made somewhere overseas as their grasp of English is not the best, both those things often point to things not being well made or suppotred. That said I don't doubt you bought what you believe to be a quality product and as such expect it to work without issue, Can you please post the info requested about the power supply as that might have some bearing on things, this is not a guarantee, only something we should look into as a inadequate amount of power could impact on the machines performance, also the usb ports usually don't pull that much power and work of the 5 volt side a poorly performing PSU may not be supplying enough clean power.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Joe
I have not just left this without replying but we have visitors from Spain at the moment.

When I get time I will let you know what power supply I have,it was a high quality one I put in because I don't believe in using cheap power supply's also I am going to check voltages and let you know the results.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No problem, post it when you can.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Joe
Power supply is AKASA AK-P400FG 400W,all voltages are fine tested this morning with suggested readings on side of power supply.

I came on to the tech site because getting no luck from the dash cam forum ,I just wanted to know from them if anybody had the same (camera with not being recognized) but no luck from them.

Due to the fact that my computer recognizes BP monitor,Sat Nav, Maxidiag car scanner,2xFugi cameras,MP3 player,3 Phones and a Vivitar camera it has to be a camera problem not my 3 computers.

I did say it worked on the laptop but even that is not recognizing it anymore so back to the suppliers and see what they have to say,I think they need to supply a set of drivers for it and that may work.

Tried adding new device checked drivers in the system and there are no drivers that have a problem or need to be installed


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I 'am not sure what else you can do with it.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Camera works great apart from working as a card reader but that is no big problem I will just have to remove SD card and put in my reader it is not as if it will be read on a regular basis.


----------

